# not good...



## dernektambura (Jul 5, 2020)

Lately uploading multiple pics doesn't work... once it gets confused it doesn't give a #&:" if you try one pic download ond more... it just freeze and says: "Oops"
Your IT dept suck...lol...


----------



## mike243 (Jul 6, 2020)

I have learned to add them 1 at a time, you can always go to a pay site to host pictures, maybe their IT department would be better lol


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

I get the same thing just trying to paste a photo off the net. Something went very wrong with the last site update.


----------



## dernektambura (Jul 30, 2020)

oh...oh..ho... this is gonna be good... wait for IT dude response... I can see it response like:
" You can always go to pay site to host pictures".... lol...


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

Using FireFox and Chrome on a laptop PC. I can't even read the forum on my Android phone because of the excessive ad's. Ads are here to make money but if you don't have the hits from people logging in and posting ad money will dry up quickly. There is a fine line it has to be balanced or it won't work. If new members log in to check out the site and can't read it because of excessive ads they then become counterintuitive. People need to be able to navigate the site freely to see if they want to become a member. The way it is now with all the ads blocking text is not good for the forum at all and it will drive people away from the site instead of welcoming them into a friendly atmosphere.

Cheers.
Daniel Axelrod


----------



## dr k (Jul 30, 2020)

forktender said:


> Using FireFox and Chrome on a laptop PC. I can't even read the forum on my Android phone because of the excessive ad's. Ads are here to make money but if you don't have the hits from people logging in and posting ad money will dry up quickly. There is a fine line it has to be balanced or it won't work. If new members log in to check out the site and can't read it because of excessive ads they then become counterintuitive. People need to be able to navigate the site freely to see if they want to become a member. The way it is now with all the ads blocking text is not good for the forum at all and it will drive people away from the site instead of welcoming them into a friendly atmosphere.
> 
> Cheers.
> Daniel Axelrod


I became a premier member to get away from malware and scareware hidden in the ads. After a year the membership expired and was met with more malware in the ads. The Admins managed to eliminate those rogue pop ups. I deal with the ads on my ph but don't tolerate a site that condones malware in their ads because they are on PCs and aren't getting what I experienced. SMF has been great with malware not being in their ads or eliminating them when I took screen shots of them. On my ph I can barely log in with the ads covering everything and ITs  spending time mobile as a potential member not a premier member may enlighten them on some difficulties. I have no complaints but embedded malware in ads is where it's a deal breaker.


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

I guess I'm against paying a forum to keep it usable/minimal ads knowing that just by being an active member and by bringing new members to the forum is payment enough for me. I support this site by using it daily and spreading the word of how great this forum is.

If there was a members only page on the forum with laxed rules and moderation kinda a PG13 page if you will. I'd be more than willing to pay to enter said forum page, in fact I think it would be a blast.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 30, 2020)

There was an update a few days ago to the software(Just like a windows update) and there have a few issue have popped up. We are working on them.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 30, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> There was an update a few days ago to the software(Just like a windows update) and there have a few issue have popped up. We are working on them.


We got faith in ya Brian just let us know if you get hungry while you are working on it and we will bring you some bbq!


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> There was an update a few days ago to the software(Just like a windows update) and there have a few issue have popped up. We are working on them.


I knew that you were, we have faith in you Brian.

Good luck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2020)

Gosh I just uploaded multiple photo’s about a week ago, and that was the first time I could do it, now we can’t anymore. Boy I hope you can get that fixed Brian, cause that really makes puttting up a new thread sooo easy!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2020)

2 things...

*I really need the 'dots' that let me know when new content has been added to a thread I've posted in...  Or one of my threads has received traffic....*

2nd....   If you have trouble with stuff locking up, make your PICTURES SMALLER....

I load all my pics on my desktop...  then I massage them....

Below is an example of the tools I can use....


----------



## forktender (Aug 3, 2020)

Everything is still in poem format.
It's maddening to read or post in this format.


----------

